# Overweight, how to encourage exercise?



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

My hedgie is 6month old now and recently she becomes fat. She seems less active than before, perhaps 2-3 hours at night. She still use CSW, but when I saw her running (via camera), she seldom runs as fast as before, instead just walk on the wheel...
For diet, I'm using halo and wellness mixture, both 12% fat. It's the lowest fat cat food I can find in my neighbor petco/petsmart.
I read some post to encourage hedgie swim, but mine hates water for these months... and she used to run a lot and happily on wheel. Any way to encourage more exercise? Thanks!

PS: attached photos, is she fat? At least from the shape fatter than before...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She does look a little rounder than she needs to be! Have you found any treats that she likes? You could try feeding more veggies to help fill her up without adding much fat. I had good luck with Lily by mixing a few jars of veggie baby food with a jar of meat baby food. If there was meat in the mix, she'd usually eat it, so I was able to get veggies into her that way.

You can also scatter her food around her cage so she has to move around more in order to get it. You can do this with low-fat treats as well, to encourage her to move around her cage more. And you can do the same thing when you have her out for bonding time, to try and get her moving.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> She does look a little rounder than she needs to be! Have you found any treats that she likes? You could try feeding more veggies to help fill her up without adding much fat. I had good luck with Lily by mixing a few jars of veggie baby food with a jar of meat baby food. If there was meat in the mix, she'd usually eat it, so I was able to get veggies into her that way.
> 
> You can also scatter her food around her cage so she has to move around more in order to get it. You can do this with low-fat treats as well, to encourage her to move around her cage more. And you can do the same thing when you have her out for bonding time, to try and get her moving.


Thanks for the advice. Will it make her hungry if feeding more veggies?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, they fill up the tummy without adding a lot of calories or fat to her diet.  If she eats them, she should (in theory) eat less of her regular food.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

She's too cute!!! I'm not sure if you have her set up with a dig box. She might enjoy working for her food too. A few strips of fleece in a tote box with a few low fat treats might help. I got a few sample packs of cat food that I feed to my guy as treats. I also found by wetting a tablespoon of his food in addition to his dry food fills him up because of the moisture content. He actually eats less because of it. I also only give him his toilet paper tube when he's out for floor time. It becomes a novelty to play with, and he runs around like a wild man and plays pretty hard.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Button, does it take a while for your hog to play when out of cage? Every time I takes mine out, she seems to be scared and won't move to explore and play, even if there are toilet tubes around. I don't want to scared her too much so take her back after some minutes, then this becomes a pattern, she is scared when out, I can't bare that, take her back, and she seldom moves when out of cage...


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Have you tried taking her out when the lights are dimmer? This can help some shy hogs be more active while out.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

If there is a sudden decrease in activity, you should probably make a vet appointment and make sure she isn't in pain. She could have hurt a foot, shoulder, or her spine, and that's why she's walking. Ask your vet for a full physical before looking to just force more activity. 

Is she still eating the same amount? What does her poo look like? What's your heating and lighting set up? Things like that can all also change her activity or indicate illness/injury.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

I will try dimming lights when take her out.

I can't remember if there is a sudden decrease in activity; occasionally she's running pretty fast in the cage and wheel. She's eating and pooping well; she's in our small toilet alone with a heater (have a thermometer to make sure it's 76-78F); the light schedule is just the sunshine coming from the window.

So, how long is it normal for a adult hog to be active at night? She's not adult yet, but definitely not a baby


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

You need to make sure she has a solid 12-14 hours of light every day, otherwise she will think it's winter and try to hibernate. Hibernation attempts can make your hedgie really sick and even kill them if not caught fast enough. A lot of people use a lamp on a timer, or, since she's in a small side room, you can just turn the light off and on every day for her. But make sure it's consistent if you do the second one! 

It does depend on the hog for activity, but have the 10-12 hours of darkness every night gives her the best time frame. My boy gets woken up for cuddles at 8 in the evening, gets put to bed at 11, usually starts running about 11:30 and quits about 7 in the morning.


----------



## mdcoolcat (Nov 7, 2014)

Ah I didn't know the light schedule so important! Thank you! I will turn on the light on time


----------

